# さらなる鋭さと共に



## Riccardo91

Dear Japanese forum,

here's another question about the character who uses energy blades from the other thread. At a certain point, his right arm (his "sword") gets cutted off by an opponent, who takes it away with him. "Sensing" his own arm, however, our character manages to find him and prepares to fight him one more time (we will then discover that he is able to shoot energy blades even without his arm).

When his opponent asks how he found him, he answers:

お前の持つ剣が呼んだ！ 刃はまだある... 奪え... 裁てと. さらなる鋭さと共にな！
The sword you have with you called me! It said: "You still have your blade. Take me away from him... and cut (your enemy/ies)." With even more sharpness!

Does さらなる鋭さと共にな refer to 裁て?
Also, do you think my translation is appropriate? Japanese language makes a bit difficult to understand who are the subject and object of the various parts.

Thank you very much!


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

さらなる鋭さと共に、お前の持つ剣が呼んだ！ 

*お前の持つ剣が*、さらなる鋭さと共に、呼んだ！ 

The bold part is the subject.


----------



## Howhey

Riccardo91 said:


> お前の持つ剣が呼んだ！ 刃はまだある... 奪え... 裁てと. さらなる鋭さと共にな！
> The sword you have with you called me! It said: "You still have your blade. Take me away from him... and cut (your enemy/ies)." With even more sharpness!
> 
> Does さらなる鋭さと共にな refer to 裁て?
> Also, do you think my translation is appropriate? Japanese language makes a bit difficult to understand who are the subject and object of the various parts.



I think you're right. "さらなる～" is inverted and referring to 裁て. It's so poetic expression that it makes difficult to understand for Japanese too!


----------



## frequency

裁つ means 切る、裁断する。Therefore,


Riccardo91 said:


> cut (your enemy/ies)


Possible. But note that I don't know your text.


Howhey said:


> "さらなる～" is inverted and referring to 裁て


No.
さらなる鋭さと共に is modifying 呼んだ.
That is saying,
刃はまだある。（刃を？）奪え、（敵を？）裁てと、さらなる鋭さと共に、お前の持つ剣が呼んだ！
(Cross-posted with Doberman)


----------



## Howhey

frequency said:


> No.
> さらなる鋭さと共に is modifying 呼んだ.
> That is saying,
> 刃はまだある。（刃を？）奪え、（敵を？）裁てと、さらなる鋭さと共に、お前の持つ剣が呼んだ！
> (Cross-posted with Doberman)



Surely understandable in grammatical (only in the case 1st sentence doesn't end with the earlier "!"). But doesn't make sense for me in a meaning and a plot of lines.

One: さらなる鋭さ is comparing two things. One is the Sword already cut off and calling him, the other is His Sword used to be. It says the Sword is sharper than His Sword used to be in some its performance. What "sharpness" is regarded when you compare between  swords...voice? much more like to be its cutting ability. If so, さらなる鋭さ should refer something related with cutting. 呼んだ is not matched, nor 奪え. 裁て is the only one related with cutting.

Two: 裁て is closest to さらなる鋭さ. Indicates their relation.

Anyway that's what I thought. Frequency's is to be respected. Who knows the author thought in those very poetic lines. Hope it helps.


----------



## frequency

That is not a poetic expression at all.
Consider ～と呼んだ。 奪え、裁てとお前の持つ剣が呼んだ！さらなる鋭さと共にな！
さらなる～ is a so-called advervial phrase modify the main clause.


----------



## Howhey

"The main clause" is the subject. I think there are three sentences and the last one ( 奪え... 裁てと.), you think it "剣が呼んだ".
I think cutting to be sharply, you think calling should be "sharply"

Nothing changed on my opinion. Thread owner's choice.

*additional comment to fill the gap.
"the subject" was taken as "the controversial point", not as a grammar term. My bad it was confusing.


----------



## frequency

Howhey said:


> "The main clause" is the subject.


There's no such a definition.
That さらなる鋭さと共に is the adverbial phrase that explains how the sword is calling.

But I could understand what you want to say. さらなる鋭さと共に奪え、断て、とお前の持つ剣が呼んだ。If this is what you want to say, yes, this interpretention is okay, too.


Riccardo91 said:


> お前の持つ剣が呼んだ！ 刃はまだある... 奪え... 裁てと*. *さらなる鋭さと共にな！


Note that the OP has a full-stop after 裁てと. If this full-stop is maru(。), that sentence should be understood as お前の剣が、刃はまだある、奪え、断てと呼んだ。さらなる鋭さと共にな！


----------



## Riccardo91

Thanks for all your inputs!



> Surely understandable in grammatical (only in the case 1st sentence doesn't end with the earlier "!").



I confirm the exclamation mark. However...



> Note that the OP has a full-stop after 裁てと. If this full-stop is maru(。), that sentence should be understood as お前の剣が、刃はまだある、奪え、断てと呼んだ。さらなる鋭さと共にな！


I've double-checked, and it turns out that there is no maru in that point. That is my transcription mistake, sorry for that.
Does this change something in your opinion?

I agree that associating "sharpness" to "voice" seems quite strange, and I don't think it fits my context. Consider that the character aims to make his sword "the ultimate sword", so it would make sense for him to sharpen its blades (that, I repeat, are related to his "arm/sword", but he can use them even without his arm).

Since the と comes right after 裁て, that's where the quoted sentence ends, I guess. However, couldn't it be that the speaker is adding his personal feeling/desire about what the sword said, or that he's adding details on his own to interpret the quoted words? Something like:

「刃はまだある。奪え、裁てと」お前の持つ剣が呼んだ！ さらなる鋭さと共に裁てとな！

Do you think it could work in spoken language?


----------



## frequency

Riccardo91 said:


> That is my transcription mistake, sorry for that.


No problem!



> お前の持つ剣が呼んだ！ 刃はまだある... 奪え... 裁てと. *さらなる鋭さと共にな*！


This is the 倒置法 that is popular in anime/fantasy works. By 倒置法, this adverbial phrase is emphasised. Therefore I still read it as [呼んだ、さらなる鋭さと共に].


> お前の剣が、刃はまだある、奪え、裁てと呼んだ。さらなる鋭さと共にな！


But


Riccardo91 said:


> 「刃はまだある。奪え、裁てと」お前の持つ剣が呼んだ！ さらなる鋭さと共に裁てとな！


this is possible, although it might be a bit different to writer's intention. But if you think it'd fit your context better, that's okay.


----------



## Riccardo91

Thanks for this comment. I hope that's what the author meant!


----------

